# проблемма при установке drbd

## prouka

пишу emerge drbd

мне он пишет 

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-cluster/drbd-8.3.11-r1 to /

/usr/portage/eclass/eutils.eclass: line 315: syntax error near unexpected token `"$1"'

/usr/portage/eclass/eutils.eclass: line 315: `          -*) EPATCH_OPTS+=( "$1" ) ;;'

!!! ERROR: sys-cluster/drbd-8.3.11-r1 failed.

!!! Function inherit, Line 1459, Exitcode 1

!!! died sourcing /usr/portage/eclass/eutils.eclass in inherit()

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

что тут мона сделать?

----------

## burik666

emerge --sync

затем уже emerge sys-cluster/drbd

----------

## prouka

не катит пишет,ошибка кеша и потом пропадает симлинк на профиль и пипец

----------

